# how do you add a grill model to the review section



## werdwolf (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a newer model Weber that isn't in the natural gas grill section.

I tried to work thru the tab for a product not found, but nothing happened.
[h1]Weber Genesis E-310    6611001[/h1]
It is different than the E- 310 model here, because the control knobs are now on the front.

Any way to get it added?


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

werdwolf said:


> I have a newer model Weber that isn't in the natural gas grill section.
> 
> I tried to work thru the tab for a product not found, but nothing happened.
> [h1]Weber Genesis E-310    6611001[/h1]
> ...


Click on smokers and more at the top of the page, then click on grills, next gas grills, next natural gas grills, then on the right side you will see a button that says add item. Hope this work it's been a while.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2011)

How's this   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/weber-6611001-genesis-e-310-natural-gas-grill-black


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2011)

I added that one tonight hope it's the right one


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 29, 2011)

That's the one.   thanks, I will work on the review this weekend.


----------

